# Running Starship Titanic on Windows 7



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi - this is not so much a question, as an answer to anyone who wants to run this old - but excellent - game on their Windows 7 system.

After upgrading from Vista to Windows 7, I have been getting Direct X errors and BAD MEM POINTER (Smartheap library) errors when launching the game. 

Here's how I got it to work:

I patched the game to version 1.0.42.3 as per the ST website.

I replaced ICCVID.dll Cinepak codec to version 1.10.0.11 as per the XP compatibility solution on the official Starship Titanic website FAQ.

I replaced SH33W32.dll (Smartheap library) with version 4.0.0.0 - you will need to Google it to find a download source - this has become necessary since I upgraded Vista to Windows 7

I right-clicked st.exe and chose Properties-Compatibility. I ticked "Run this program as an administrator" and chose "Run this program in compatibility mode for: Windows Vista"

Hey presto - it works now!

I hope this is of use to anyone else out there with similar problems.


----------



## bwill (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Johnny,
thanks for the post on running Starship Titanic on Windows 7.

I have spent the past hour searching for a download source for sh33w32.dll version 4.0.0.0

Any suggestions?

Bwill.


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.filewatcher.com/m/sh33w32.dll.112672.0.0.html

Choose the 2002 version of the file

Hope this helps - let me know


----------



## bwill (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks again Johnny, Starship Titanic is up and running.
I can now get switch off my old XP machine.

For anyone else trying this, you need to replace ISSVID.dll and sh33w32.dll in the Starship Titanic folder (in C:\Program Files\. . )
NOT in C:Windows\system !

Bwill.


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Your welcome, Bwill - glad to see you're out of your Spontaneous Total Existence Failure.

After so much head-scratching, I was so pleased with myself for getting it fixed I just had to share. I'm pleased to be able to help in prolonging the life of this brilliant game. Marsinta's vitriolic approach to customer service deserves to be preserved for future generations, I think!

Thanks for clarifying that the files in question (ICCVID.dll and sh33w32.dll) need to be modified inside the C:\Program Files (x86)\The Digital Village\Starship Titanic\ folder - I forgot to mention that! 

I would recommend to anyone that they make backup copies of the game patch and the above DLLs as we are very lucky that the www.starshiptitanic.com site still exists at all- who knows for how much longer?

I'm puzzled as to why compatibility for VISTA worked, rather than for Windows 98 or XP - maybe it likes the new smartheap library better, or it disables DirectX 11 or something - anyway the thing is, IT WORKS!

I'd be grateful if anyone could find a way around having to run the game as an administrator though- my son and daughter are really into the game now, and it's a bit inconvenient for them to have me type my admin password every time they want to play!

It seems the "virtual Zimmer frame" we have to build around this crumbly old game is getting bigger all the time with each Windows "up" (?) grade.

Of course, Douglas Adams himself would probably be looking down on us now, thinking "Should have bought a Mac in the first place, you fools!"

All the best

Johnny


----------



## zwolf59661 (Jan 7, 2010)

I tried all this, and yet I still can't get it to work. I get an error message that says "st.exe - Application Error: The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000005). Click OK to close the application." I click OK, and it closes. Any suggestions or DLL files I missed? Any help I can get is greatly appreciated; I LOVE this game and enjoy showing it off to my friends.


----------



## bwill (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Zwolf,

Not sure if I can help, but here are the contents of my Starship Titanic directory, in C:\Program Files\..\

Folder - Assets
Folder - Save Games
Folder - Web
ICCVID.DLL 06/11/1995 90KB
MFC42.DLL 19/06/1996 988KB
MSVCIRT.DLL 22/01/1997 69KB
MSVCRT.DLL 20/12/1996 260KB
newgame.st 25/03/1998 86KB
Qmixer.dll 21/10/1997 133KB
ReadMe.txt 25/03/1998 11KB
sh33w32.dll 31/11/2009 111KB
st.exe 27/08/1998 4,003KB
STStartUp.txt 04/01/2010 3KB
Uninst.isu 09/12/2009 90KB

Have you applied the correct patch? The version on my CD was 1.00.42b, so I needed the b-to-c patch, not a-to-c. 

Bwill.


----------



## zwolf59661 (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, I've attached a screenshot of my ST directory. I noticed mine's a little different... did I do something wrong?
I also have the b version and applied the correct patch.


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Zwolf,

Looks like you still have the original (unworking) version of SH33W32.DLL from 1997 in your folder.

First, right-click and *delete* SH33W32.DLL from the folder. We will be replacing it with a new version.

Then click this link: ftp://ftp.mackichan.com/download/sh33w32.dll

Opt to SAVE the file, then navigate to the Program Files....\ Starship Titanic folder and click SAVE.

Alternatively, save the file to your documents folder, then right click and *copy* the file, then navigate to your Starship Titanic folder and right click and *paste* it there. That way you will still have a backup copy in your documents folder.

Let us know how you get on.

Cheers

Johnny.


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny_Keys said:


> Looks like you still have the original (unworking) version of SH33W32.DLL from 1997ftp://


I meant "non-working" version !!!! I think my cellpoint settings were incorrectly adjusted. 

Johnny


----------



## bwill (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Zwolf, Johnny beat me to the conclusion about SH33W32.dll
Updating this file should do the trick. Can you help me out by explaining how you posted the image of directory contents? I did a screen capture, but could not figure out to insert the .jpg file - the system wanted an http address. So I had to resort to typing the contents! Bwill.


----------



## zwolf59661 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help, guys! I got it working, except for the fact that it didn't give me the option to load a saved game. Oh well, it's not that big a deal. 

As for posting a .jpg or any other acceptable file, simply click the arrow to the right of the paperclip icon above the message entry field, and it brings up a dialog box. In the field labeled "Upload File from your Computer", click "Browse" and select the file to upload in the dialog box, click "Open", then "Upload" in the original box.


----------



## bwill (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Zwolf - I don't think you will get the option to load a saved game until you have started from scratch, played and saved a game - you can't reload a saved game from a previous installation of the program (e.g under XP)

Thanks for your help with adding a file. The trick is to use advanced mode. Quick reply only allows URLs to address an image. Advanced mode lets you browse your computer.

We live and learn.

Bwill.


----------



## zwolf59661 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah, that could be it, then. My saved game was under the b version, so now I need to start one on the c version. Thanks for all your help. 

Also, thanks for specifying that the attach icon is in the advanced editor, not the quick-reply one. I forgot about that.


----------



## stanthemighty (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, so I fell like a n00b, but i attempted to reconfigure the *.dll's in the Starship Titanic folder, but I still get black screens where animations should be. I made sure that all the files matched the specs you gave on the original post, and I also configured the 'properties' to run Vista compatibility and to run as administrator, but still no luck. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, stan - welcome to the fray!

Don't know if I can help, but here goes.

Here are the steps that worked for me, in the correct order. Have you:

1. Performed a "full installation" of the game onto your hard drive.

2. Patched the game to the latest version (version "1.00.42c") using the correct patch - there are three different versions of the patch depending on if your game is version "1.00.42", "1.00.42a" or "1.00.42b" to begin with- see http://www.starshiptitanic.com/game/patches.html

(your version number is shown at the bottom of the splash screen when you run the game, or may be on your game disc)

It's advisable to install the patch BEFORE modifying any other files, as patching afterwards might revert them to the "broken" versions.

3. Problems with the animations are possibly connected with the Cinepak codec ICCVID.DLL - the updated version included with Windows since XP Service pack 2 doesn't work with the game and you have to download the original version 1.10.0.11 (dated 06/11/1995) from the manufacturer's website and save (or copy/paste) it into your Starship Titanic folder (in C:\Program Files...) Here's the link to the file (the dll is inside the zip fileftp://ftp.probo.com/pub/cinepak/cvid32.zip

4. You also need to download a newer version of the "Smartheap Library DLL" SH33W32.DLL and save that into your Starship Titanic folder as well, overwriting or renaming the original version. This step enables the game to start under Windows 7 - as you are getting the game running at all I suspect you have done this already, but just in case you haven't, it can be found here: ftp://ftp.mackichan.com/download/sh33w32.dll

5. Finally, locate "st.exe" in the S.T. folder (or just "st" if your system is hiding file extensions), right-click it, choose "Properties" and on the "Compatibility" tab, tick "Run this program in compatibility mode for Windows Vista" and "Run this program as an administrator". (again, it appears you have done this.)

I have attached a screenshot of my S.T. directory - if you are still having difficulties, try sending a screenshot of yours using "Advanced Reply" rather than "Quick Reply" (I didn't know about that either, Bwill - thanks Zwolf for the info on attaching files!). (The "snipping tool" in Windows 7 is great for this.) You will notice I renamed my original SH33W32.DLL by adding .old, but you can ignore this.

I hope this helps you to discover a missed step - assuming you have missed one, of course! My guess is it's probably something to do with patching the game or adding ICCVID.DLL to the folder.

Good luck

Johnny


----------



## coronacolada (Feb 1, 2010)

I have done all of the above, double- and triple-checked all file versions, etc. I get the splash screen, then the screen turns black as it's going to load the game, then hits the desktop. No error messages or anything. Just poof. Any thoughts?


----------



## coronacolada (Feb 1, 2010)

Nevermind! It was a directX issue--the issue being I didn't have it installed. Nice. Works beautifully. Huzzah.


----------



## Johnny_Keys (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Coronacolada.

Great - another satisfied customer! Thanks for the DX tip. I think I'm right in saying that even if you have a more recent version of DX installed on your computer in the first place, you still need to tick the checkbox to install DirectX components when installing the game.

You still out there, Stan? Did you get it working eventually?


----------

